# EA Pancake horn



## aasmitty757 (Dec 26, 2012)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=190775304570

No offense to the seller but why would you not open the box to verify the condition of the Horn? The box does not look all that fantastic to me, there is a possibility that the horn could have considerable surfast rust.

I opened mine and if I were to sell it I woun't take any less for the box being opened.


----------



## bike (Dec 26, 2012)

*His was the high dollar $3 model*

If mine I would not open till iving a chance to sell sealed- my hoppbbies it is only sealed once!- my 2c.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Dec 26, 2012)

someone could just be buying a cool box with a brick in it...open it!


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 26, 2012)

*3 dollar model*



bike said:


> If mine I would not open till iving a chance to sell sealed- my hoppbbies it is only sealed once!- my 2c.




Interesting, I didn't catch the $3 dollar price. Also notice the picture on his box doesn't show the EA in the center of the horn or the mounting bracket pictured. Was this a different model or just a later version that was higher in price?
I would barely consider his sealed from the picture of one end of the box.


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 26, 2012)

Yea it doesnt look like its sealed very well on the one end.....aasmitty is right about the condition, I've bought a couple items NOS in the sealed box to use, not collect, and both had some surface rust and peppering.......


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 26, 2012)

*I Pm'd him and asked if there might be a potato in the box*

The only way to confirm is to tell him the weight of a ea horn and the button and for him to compare it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 26, 2012)

abe lugo said:


> The only way to confirm is to tell him the weight of a ea horn and the button and for him to compare it.




Ten minutes since i read this and I'm still laughing my ass off about the possibility of a NOS potato in the box...


----------



## youngprewarguy (Dec 27, 2012)

*Ea horn*

Email the guy about the horn. He says it in the box but won't open it. I asked what his reserve price was and told me 899 or if the number was close to what he wanted he would accept it..... Why would a person buy it without seeing it?? There is plenty of nice ones without the box, what gives on these one. A sealed box that looks damaged


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 27, 2012)

*I am selling that horn on ebay...*

Wow, rough crowd here on The Cabe. Thought you guys would appreciate a neat NOS pre-war item. 

Something is NOS in the box only once. Bike gets it, someone that wants a NOS item in the box is going to value it more if I don't open it. Although the box isn't as nice as aasmitty's, it is still in great shape for a pre-war item. The box is dirty, but is very stiff, so I believe the horn will be in nice shape inside.

And rest assured, the horn is in the box. I pressed lightly on the box to feel what was inside, and it feels like it has padding in it of some sort. I think it might be the mounting instructions now that I see what was in aasmitty's box.

I lowered the reserve yesterday to $599, so it will sell for sure.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 27, 2012)

rfeagleye said:


> Wow, rough crowd here on The Cabe. Thought you guys would appreciate a neat NOS pre-war item.




Hi, welcome to the Cabe! Yes we are a very grouchy bunch, I think subconsciously (or consciously?) were just trying to haze new people out of the hobby so there won't be so much competition for the items we seek.  I'm just waiting for someone to post a formal declaration that the bike collecting hobby is closed to new members.


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 27, 2012)

*Haha! Thanks bikewhorder!*

I appreciate the reply  I tried to resist posting something in response to this thread, but when I saw the last post better judgement went out the window, since he actually bid on it. 

I think the horn will be great, and am anxious for someone that wants it to get it and open it if they want to. Or they can leave it in the box, either way, I am leaving it up to them.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 27, 2012)

rfeagleye said:


> I appreciate the reply  I tried to resist posting something in response to this thread, but when I saw the last post better judgement went out the window, since he actually bid on it.
> 
> I think the horn will be great, and am anxious for someone that wants it to get it and open it if they want to. Or they can leave it in the box, either way, I am leaving it up to them.




rfeagleye,

Again, I would like to say no offense as mentioned in my first post. I somewhat agree with you and bike as far as something only being sealed once.

In this instance I disagree but as the price reflects, I am wrong. I think it might be a stretch for me to get that out of mine.

I am still curious as to the difference in both horns. I hope the buyer is a CABE member and wants to open it and share pictures with the group.

Sincerely,
aasmitty757


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 27, 2012)

THE LAST PIC OF THE BOX (auction unit) looks gently crushed at the side ... do you suppose someone gently 
squeezed the box to see if the unit would honk ??  

AW, CRAP !!! ... Meant to hit cancel and punched submit instead ..........


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 27, 2012)

*The horn is smaller than the box...*

You can see that in aasmitty's pictures, I don't think that area would impact the horn. Since is it sold at this point, I am going to ask the buyer for pictures, I think it will be in great shape.


----------



## bike (Dec 30, 2012)

*Sweet!*

The OCD collectors are alive and well! Another possiblity is the horn is not marked at all on the face- rarer than "elgin" in my book... wish santa had broght me more coal I could have sold to buy this horn! Ieeeeah!


----------

